# MG_INC: can a classical be contemporary?



## ghigo85

We are a duo working on transcription and fantasie on themes from the classical tradition, starting from Handel to Debussy, from Tschaicovskj (we won the Terem Crossover International Competition Prize 2012 with a fantasia on nutcracker themes) to Satie and many others. 
In this year we also did the opening act of Ryuchi Sakamoto and Alva Noto S2 concert in Auditorium Paganini in Parma, with a unique tribute to the artist and his collaboration with director Bertolucci.

Our duo is unique, as we play classical pedal harp and viola da gamba working only on contemporary music, trying to create a totally new approach to classical music.

Here the video teaser of our new project, "classico contemporaneo".






Our website: www.mginc.eu

Suggestions and feedback are very important for us, so if you want to share your opinion about our work we would be really happy!


----------



## Prodromides

Hello, MG_INC.

Don't think we @ TC ever had a female astronaut play harp before, but, since I like a lot of films by Bernardo Bertolucci, I'll welcome you Dynamic Duo to this forum!

"The Sheltering Sky" is impressive film-making, however, in all honesty I like most Bertolucci's first film "La Commare Seca" with its music by Piero Piccioni.
Perhaps you two can transcribe some Piccioni movie themes?
While you're at it, I hope MG_INC can work with a flautist and as a Trio play Andre Jolivet's 1941 "Petite Suite" for flute, viola & harp? I love music by Jolivet!

Regards,
Prodromides


----------

